# How to control my diet?



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

really i am getting flubby nowadays..how can i control it ...i am not having any non veg now..what will be the reason for this???


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

therrs no reason fro havinjg no flubby contrl nowaadays.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Your diet has effected your typing skills! Put down the box of chocolates and type with both hands please


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

homebrew said:


> Your diet has effected your typing skills! Put down the box of chocolates and type with both hands please



Exactly. Thanks for the laugh homebrew.


----------



## CHAOTICMESS (Nov 9, 2004)

*Seriously,,,,*

I will type my best!! "Fer rrealll"

How do you guys resist the temptation to eat CRAP? What do you "snack" on inbetween meals? I eat pretty good (veggies) but I have sugar cravings and sometimes I eat junk food (vending machine). 

I am trying to eat carrots and celery more to hold back the empty calorie cravings and its working so far. Anyone else have a junk food habit that they have gotten rid of? 

Give me some motivation to keep the hostess devil away!!!:cryin:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Well it ain't easy and I certainly haven't won the war. I think it's like alcoholism.. you're never really cured. Just got it under control at the moment.

Practical stuff: it's all about planning ahead and staying ahead of the hunger curve. When you get hungry... well you know. 

Good, big breakfast. Healthy lunch. Snack in the afternoon (that's my weak spot, and it's always a carb craving, so I rationalize that a PBJ is less bad for me than a handful of Hershey dark kisses). 

And bonus: after a hard ride, you're encouraged to chow on carbs. Even simple carbs. So there's your chance. 

You know not to go to the grocery store hungry. Then the trick is to make a list and stick to it. Stay away from the center of the store. If you don't have it in the house, you won't eat it.

Another trick is to have some fatty protein instead of a carb fix. Cheese or nuts for example. And lots of water; keep that big gulp cup at your side and full of water all day. 

It's all in the details. And when you're faced with a decision and you want to be weak, take your right hand and grab your flabby belly. Then have some broccoli.

Creak.


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*No chocolates*

Oh no chocolates nowdays i am just controlling from last week..i can really feel the difference ... the trousers is getting loose and a new feel all through my body...


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Salads Salads*

right now i am having salads at afternoon and added celeries more to my food.friday i kept like cheating day..it means that i can have any foods...


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I think your body is craving quality protein and the associated Omega 3 fats.. That is why you want to eat jumk food, to get the fat. Try getting some Omega 3 fats in your snacks. For example, don't just snack on celery and carrots because it doesn't satisfy the body's craving for protein and Omega 3's. Try adding a handful of almonds or even better walnuts with that celery or apple. You will feel much better. Also, eat more often and smaller meals throughout the day. It doesn't have to be fancy, a salad (avoid the creamy dressings) and some lean Turkey breast if you are in a rush. Try to get most of your carbs from Vegetables and Fruits rather than grains (wheat and rice). Also, the more whole foods you can eat the better.

On occasion have a little something that you enjoy. I pick the 1st, 11th and 21st days of each monthand the big holiday days such as Thanksgiving and Christmas and 4th of July to "stray" a little have something I don't usually eat. Like a little pizza or some fries. This satisfies and curtails my need to suddenly go overboard with eating these foods. 

Just my $.02


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

*i'm no dietician*

but i stayed at a holiday in express last week!

here's what has been "working" for me:

Eat breakfast with more protein...eat a big breakfast. The added protein apparently prevents hunger pains throughout the morning.

Drink water 

Eat a normal lunch (no chips/fries/onion rings/fatty stuff) 

Eat almonds/avocado or a small chocolate (like 2 hershey kisses) middafternoon.

drink water 

Eat small dinner...do not eat after 9:00pm

once a week, eat whatever you want for dinner (greasy, sweet, with dessert) just never overstuff yourself.


lost 3 lbs in 3 weeks with working out...so somethings in there is working.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

shaunx said:


> ...i am not havinjg any non veg now..what will be the reason for this???


what the helljng does this even mean? if you want to lose weight ride your trainer and eat less food.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

cigarette smoking can also speed up the metabolism... just look at all of those fat ex-smokers.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I've been looking into crack as a quick fix for weight issues....


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Meth is better.

Bonus!~When your teeth fall out you've easily lost another 1/4 lb!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I lost 6 pounds since Tuesday, since I discovered the little adjuster knob on my scale. I'm going to lose some more here in a few minutes.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

a high fiber diet and lots of water has done wonders for me.

it "flushes" right through you.
________
No2 vaporizers


----------



## Paz (Sep 5, 2005)

lets_ride said:


> Meth is better.
> 
> Bonus!~When your teeth fall out you've easily lost another 1/4 lb!



That thing with needles, what's it called?...

....heroin.

I stole that from Dr. Katz


----------



## Paz (Sep 5, 2005)

Now for my non-smarta$$ answer. Check out Michael Pollan's In Defense of Food


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

If it's not there you can't eat it. So make a grocery list before you go to the store and only buy what's on the list, and never carry cash (or debit cards if you have real control issues), which only facilitates the vending machine and impulse snacks.

Arrange to get all the fat people around you at work fired too, since they always haul in an endless supply of crap and make comments like you need to eat more, you're way too thin, etc. etc.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I finally made some significant progress on my weight the last 6 months after 3 years of riding plenty (5K miles per year) and not losing any weight.

1. If you shouldn't eat it, don't have it in the house. Temptations are tough to resist when they're sitting right under your nose (literally)

2. Have a plan. If you just muddle through it and make choices on the fly, you'll mess up. 

3. Travel really tests your eating dedication. Instead of going out for meals, go to a grocery store and get the things you SHOULD eat and take those to your hotel. Stock up on fruit.

4. It was clear to me that I was still taking in too many calories even eating "healthy" because of large portions. I needed to cut the intake somehow. The standard recommendation is to have more smaller meals. I still was eating too much "good food". For me, I needed something more drastic. I had cereal for breakfast, NO LUNCH and then whatever I wanted for dinner. This is not easy at all but it's how it worked out for me. Note this is not considered "right" but I've also lost 16 lbs in that time. The principal, while moved around, is the same as the other poster earlier said very light supper, no evening snacks. Either way, you're greatly reducing intake. Good luck.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Eat what you want to eat.

That is, eat in a way that will support your goals. 

Why do what you regret?

"Craving" is a myth of a weak, pathetic mind. You do a thing - any thing and every thing - because you believe it will make you happier or better off in some way. A craving is nothing but either a) a false belief in the improvement (we call that an addiction) or b) a poorly thought-out analysis of the benefit. (as in: Yeah, that twinkie would be tasty, but it wouldn't taste as good as the flab would look bad.)

Think completely and believe accurately, and there is no problem. Not interested in thinking? Then there's nothing that will help.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

danl1 said:


> "Craving" is a myth of a weak, pathetic mind. You do a thing - any thing and every thing - because you believe it will make you happier or better off in some way. A craving is nothing but either a) a false belief in the improvement (we call that an addiction) or b) a poorly thought-out analysis of the benefit. (as in: Yeah, that twinkie would be tasty, but it wouldn't taste as good as the flab would look bad.)
> 
> Think completely and believe accurately, and there is no problem. Not interested in thinking? Then there's nothing that will help.


feed the warrior 20 pounds!!

feed the warrior by training the body to listen to the mind.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

My goal for losing weight is 4 days on, 2 days off. I'll deal with the pain and quit snacking, quit eating the junk food, and be strict with my diet for 4 days straight. If I did JUST the strict diet, I would lose 1-2lbs/wk -- approximately 500-1000cal/day deficit, depending how much riding I am doing that week.

After that, I'll take 2 days to eat how I used to (ie, NOT horrible, but with some leeway). Since I only usually gain 0-1lb/month, this is only usually a calorie gain of ~200 extra calories/day.

Thus, I would lose 3-7lbs/month. I keep my weight at 150lbs and my ideal weight is 145, so I only need a month to get back to race weight. It's sort of like riding block intervals -- ride 3 days, off 1. Instead, I'm losing weight 4 days and gain 2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

beantownbiker said:


> Eat almonds/avocado or a small chocolate (like 2 hershey kisses) middafternoon.


Almonds contain cyanide which is harmful to your bloods oxygen carrying ability.


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*sweat the fat out*

Hey man,,i got the remedy and i am following the right and strict diet so no more queries for me..there is ways to control flubby...say no to red meat,no to more beer,no to chocolates and hitting the gym regularly..work out for 2 hrs a day..it include cardio,weight training etc... sweat the fat out thats my motto...


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> My goal for losing weight is 4 days on, 2 days off. I'll deal with the pain and quit snacking, quit eating the junk food, and be strict with my diet for 4 days straight. If I did JUST the strict diet, I would lose 1-2lbs/wk -- approximately 500-1000cal/day deficit, depending how much riding I am doing that week.
> 
> After that, I'll take 2 days to eat how I used to (ie, NOT horrible, but with some leeway). Since I only usually gain 0-1lb/month, this is only usually a calorie gain of ~200 extra calories/day.
> 
> Thus, I would lose 3-7lbs/month. I keep my weight at 150lbs and my ideal weight is 145, so I only need a month to get back to race weight. It's sort of like riding block intervals -- ride 3 days, off 1. Instead, I'm losing weight 4 days and gain 2.



I kinda like this idea. Thanks!:thumbsup: 

G


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*cheese????*

thanks for the reply..you recommend me to have cheese ...i had read somewhere that cheese is fat and not healthy diet ,nut ok...is that so?i want to know the details...


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*I have whey protein*

First of all thanks for the reply.....the walnut and almond costs a very big amount here thats the first reason..its very rare here.its an imported item thats the spike price...i dont mix any mayonnaise in my salad on afternoon...and for protein craving,,i will have whey protein after my workout...it full of egg white contents in it..after hitting protein shake.i boils the egg and have only white from it..i dont supply it regularly..only after when i hits for chest and biceps..these parts need to get in shape and in healthy...


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

"Cravings" are often the body telling you what you need. However ou bodys don't understand our modern chem/food stuff. Craving sweets could mean to eat more fruit or sweet veggies but gets translated into twinkies by our modern brains. Cravings can also be emotional responces to stress or habbit. We all at junk as kids but as grownups we are still living with those selections. The grownup should make those selections with there (hopefully) grownup mind. Nobody is perfect, IMO if you truly eat well 90% of the time and limit the portions of you 10% you will do fine. I also suggest to my clients that rather then remove less healthy foods that they add more healthy ones. Take your time with weight loss, the quicker you loose the quicker you gain.
In terms of overall health (not just weight) exercise is more important the diet according to the research I read. Those studies are looking at the health effects of a sedentary lifestyle and found the even some minor exercise will often cancel out the effects of a less then optimum diet. There are many diets available to us now but in terms of long term weight loss and health the studies are all clear. An over lifestyle change is the best effective long term stratagy. Docs suggestions can lead to long turm loss of muscle mass and an increase in systematic inflamation. I do this for a living. My best advise is to not get your diet advise on a forum such as this. Get a nutrition coach or dietition and set up a resonable plan to get fit and live well. If you do nothing, nothing will change


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

G-Live said:


> I kinda like this idea. Thanks!:thumbsup:
> 
> G


No problem. It really helps knowing that there is a break to the stomach "pain." It's easier to push toward the finish line when it is in sight, whereas one long, continuous diet has a much higher temptation to cheat since there is almost no leeway (and, if there is, it is not a defined amount).


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, there is a lot of bad advice in this thread. Eat a big breakfast? Since when is that a good idea for weight control? 1/2 cup of soy based cereal and 1/2 cup of low-fat no-sugar yogurt is probably too many calories for most people trying to lose weight.

There are a lot of people out there who have never struggled with their weight (due to genetics) that love to give out diet advice. I've also noticed there are a lot of overweight people who like to give diet advice. I've battled my weight since childhood (due to genetics) and have kept it under control. I'm 5'7 140 pounds currently. During riding season I'll get down in the 130s and get my bodyfat around 10%. In 30 years of weight struggle I've learned quite a bit. I've helped a number of friends lose some serious weight.

First eating to lose weight, and eating healthy are two completely seperate issues. When you treat them as one, it can get awfully confusing. So for the record, you can eat unhealthy and lose weight, you can eat unhealthy and gain weight, you can eat healthy and lose weight and you can eat healthy and gain weight. The two issues are not related. You should always strive to eat healthy. But that is not a requirement to lose weight. And you can gain plenty of weight while eating healthy foods.

The only way to lose weight is to eat less calories than you burn. Well technically you could have something amputated or have liposuction. But short of surgery there is only one way to lose weight. Eat less than you burn, PERIOD. A pound of fat is 3,500 calories (technically kcals, but we'll use the term calorie). If your basal metabolic rate is 2,000 calories per day and you burn another 500 calories through exercise you are burning 2,500 calories per day. If you eat 1,300 calories per day you are in a 1,200 calorie per day deficit and will lose approximately 1 pound of fat every 3 days. It does not matter if you eat 1,200 calories of broccoli or 1,200 calories of snickers bars. Although for the sake of your health, I don't suggest the snickers bars. But a calorie is a calorie is a calorie.

Some people will say, yes but the glycemic index says breads will cause you to store more fat than lean meat. When you are in a 1,200 calorie deficit every day, your body is storing no fat. So the glycemic index is completely irrelevant. It does come more into play when you are in "maintenance mode". That is when you are eating nearly the same calories that you are burning. Or if you are eating more calories than you are burning.

Some people will say, "You're body will go into starvation mode!" That's what fat people say to justify to themselves not restricting their caloric intake. There are no fat people in prison camps. Studies have shown a very slight (less than 5%) , very temporary reduction in basal metabolic rate when the initial calorie restriction takes place. You metabolism returns to it's normal rate very shortly afterwards. Your body cannot defy the laws of physics. There is no "starvation mode" that will somehow make you lose less weight when you restrict your calories more.


Exercise certainly helps, but the diet is MUCH more imporant. An hour on the trainer burns 600ish calories. A bucket of movie theater popcorn has an amazing 1,650 calories. If you think you can eat tons of calories and just exercise more, you are doomed to failure. So ideally you restrict your calories heavily and exercise. But if you can't exercise due to time constraints, etc, you can still lose weight at a good rate with just diet alone.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Now that I think about it, that's kinda what I do. I'm "good" for most of the week but allow myself to have some goodies 1-2 days/week.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you! I've always maintained what you've just said. It ain't rocket science. Lose weight; you eat fewer calories than you take in; doesn't really matter when you eat those calories, either (never eating after say, 9pm is silly, btw). Total calories in vs total calories used.


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Dangerous*

Cyanide...? whats this man..if an essence of cyanide is there we will die right....can u give the details..?


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*thank god that i am not a smoker*

thanks for the reply..I am not at all a smoker..thank god for that..


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*ok*

hahaha..thats funny...


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I've been putting Doc_D's advice to use on www.physicsdiet.com . Burn more than you eat!!!!!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I would not recommend a 1,200-calorie deficit for anybody doing any kind of regular training. That is bad advice Doc. It is a set-up for failure. Maybe 500 to 600-calorie deficit and for many people that have really been overeating, you might even want to work up to the 500-600 deficits over time. If you are only using the 1,200 calorie deficit as an analogy to show how much weight can be lost in three days, then analogy accepted. Nevertheless, I would not recommend anybody do this. The reason why I recommend up to 6 small meals per day is, in layman's terms, the stomach will adapt the stretch receptors to feeling full with less food (provided you take your time and eat slowly). Sure, you could theoretically eat one big meal per day of the required calories, but then you are more likely to overeat because if you do eat again, it will take more food for those stretch receptors to signal to the brain that you are satiated. Because you are planning to eat more small meals per day, you are also more likely over the course of the week to miss some meals. No big deal when this happens and if you are attempting to loose weight or even maintain weight, this is a good thing because it will assist you in achieving your goals by balancing caloric intake over time should you indulge on occasion. 

I will not argue over a calorie is a calorie, but I think you are missing the point. It is not the calories so much as the stomach's stretch receptors signaling to the brain that you are satiated. Let us say it takes 8 cubic inches of food for someone to feel satisfied. They could eat 8 cubic inches of quality, lean low glycemic and lower fat food or a big mac and feel satiated. Which foods are going to help them loose or maintain weight over time?


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

A 1,200 calorie deficit is very reasonable for someone who is overweight. That equates to roughly 2 pounds of weight loss per week. For someone 80 pounds over weight, your recommendation would take them nearly 2 years to lose their weight. That's what's going to set them up for failure. Success breeds success and failure breeds failure. Seeing results is the best motivator. 

The other points that you touch on address the physiological and psycological aspects of hunger. I didn't even try to address those issues. I have a lot of theories on this too. The biggest of which is the same things don't work for everyone. To some degree each person has to find the eating habits that make it easier for them to stick to their caloric restrictions. I can't do the 6 small meals per day. It's much easier for me to do 3 bigger meals. Some people do better with the 6 small meals. For me it's about the volume of food I get. I like to feel full. So I'd much rather eat larger volumes of foods that have a low calorie density. My girlfriend (who also struggles with her weight) could care less about the volume of food she gets. But she wants to be able to have a snack (something chocolate) every now and then and is willing to eat a lower volume of food to be able to fit it into her calorie restrictions.

You brought up the glycemic index. It's totally pointless for people who are in a significant calorie deficit. Just more smoke and mirrors to confuse the "a calorie is a calorie" issue.

The biggest way to set someone up for failure is to try to design a complex diet for them. To tell them they have to eat this many meals. They have to have kale tofu salmon salad. They can't have this, they can never have that. 

My theory is the only rule a dieter has to follow is they must be in a reasonable caloric deficit. Other than that they are free to find out what works for them and to modify that on a daily basis.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yer making sense, Doc, atmo....


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Grocery list..hehe*

Yeah sure..i am making a Grocery list and hitting salads afternoon..anyways thanks for the reply man..


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*ok*

Ok thanks for the reply man... i am doing that nowadays i kicked chococlates and read meat which was stuffed in my fridge..now my fridge is filled up with groceries ,oats,salads and many list..i thing i am getting into herbivores...:idea:


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*no redmeat..*

I am eating like that and salads and oats fix my diet well.no more redmeat and cheese..


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

The Doc gets my vote-- I lost 25-30 lbs between Jan 30 and June 6 last year- biggest loser contest at my job-- I came in 3rd (I wasnt that fat to begin with). After all these years of reading how it was a good idea to reward myself after long rides and eating just because I knew the food was there, I was ready to make a change in my diet. Since I already ride 5000 miles a year (min), the exercise was there-- I also learned its ok to be hungry and it passes.
Its making sensible choices and, if you're bad, you can make up for it later-- a few times at work I indulged in some cheesecake (ok, a lot of cheesecake), but at dinner I only had a salad instead of a full blown meal.
I didnt cut out anything-- I still like steak, but my portion size has changed-- I eat more servings of fruit and veggies during meals and for snacks then I did before.
My breakfast stays pretty constant-- a banana and a bowl of oatbran w/ cinamon, brown sugar and flaxseed meal. It works!


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Mdeth..i am also in the manner that complete and a strict..i have salads in afternoon with fish mixed with it and dinner protein powder and egg white and chappathies...i am on the way of reducing weight...and congrats for the weight loss.


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Question please??*

whats in this post..i didn't get clear....


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hey thank you for the link..physics diet..i sign up in that site..thank you once again...


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Doc, I respect your passion but I would suggest you do a little more research. I am a health and nutrition certified coach. I do this stuff everyday.I have spent countless hours (years) in seminars and even more on research and put it to use on a daily basis with clients. IMO and of the research I have studied "diets" in general only produce short term results for most people. Restricting carlories and only looking at calories is proven in countless studies to have a low success rate for long term weight loss.It further does not address overall health. It results in the yo yo effect that is also bad for your health. It can lead to muscle loss and bone density loss. If you wish to look at my program in detail please PM me and I will give you my website. I would be pleased to listen to your comments. You will read of my own struggles with weight and diabetes and my family history. I have many clients that are now living healthy active lives. The key is adding healthy foods. Foods that give a high nutritional punch for the carlories. You are absolutley correct in that no one diet is for everyone. In fact you will see on my site that this is the foundation of my work. Working with a client to find the things that work for them. Your advice on caloric restriction is both true but limited and even missleading at the same time, its not complete and what it fails to say is so important. While it may have worked for you and your iron will (have you had a bone density test? ) I fear will fail in the long term. Hope to hear from you soon and keep up that passion, thats a healthy thing


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*motivation*

It's all about motivation. Properly motivated, you will figure out how to lose weight.

Enter a race with some big monster hills. Note the appearance of all the guys who blow by you and drop you one third of the way into a big climb. Guarantee about all will be skinny little twirps. Since you may well have been pulling them along on the flats, you are probably making more power than them. Hmm. Dang. You could probably be totally kicking their butts if you took 20 pounds off. That's more than a whole bike, full water bottles included. That should be motivating.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Read the labels on stuff you eat, you may be eating more sugar than you think! (and sugar comes in many names)

High fiber is always a plus, get the stuff through the plumbing quicker and can fill you up a bit.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

......


----------



## dwadamcat (Feb 20, 2008)

After reading this and wanting to ad something in I decided to post a web page you all need to read it goes of of the calorie is a calorie thing but into great detail with many helpful tools I love this website and it has helped me get more motivated since I had lost from 300(before cycling) down to 185 then recently back up to 215 because of making excuses about no I can eat that I ride well no calories are the key!!! go to http://www.theloseweightdiet.com you will love it


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Hows it goin for ya shaunx? I'm hitting salads alot too, try walnuts a few raisins and balsamic vinegar on yer salads.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

terzo rene said:


> Arrange to get all the fat people around you at work fired too, since they always haul in an endless supply of crap and make comments like you need to eat more, you're way too thin, etc. etc.


LOL! SO true....I'm so sick of hearing that I'm 'too thin', when I'm in the best shape of my life right now. ~160 lbs, 6'2.

(Edit: sorry, I didn't realize this thread was from July!)


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

*A little bit different problem.*

Okay, I'm a college student. I'm at a fairly reasonable weight but I'm interested in maybe dropping a small number of pounds (x<5). I feel like when I go to the dining hall I can make smart decisions. Most of my calories come in the form of vegetables and things like that, and I eat fairly reasonable proportions. I DO NOT need help with this part. The thing that gets me messed up are the care packages. Everyone seems to think that I'm lonely here and that I need "comfort food." While I've started taking my care packages and leaving about half the contents on the table in the lounge area of my suite, there are times when people send me nicer stuff that comes in smaller quantities (See's candy) and I would feel weird leaving three pieces of candy on the table (normally I leave a package of fun size Milky Way bars or something). In any case, how do I get my family to stop sending me this junk without offending people? If that can't be done, how do I stop myself from eating it?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

*You can't win.*

It's nearly impossible to explain it (at least for me), so you just have to give the stuff away. Or subtly suggest that you could really use some music more than snacks.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Just ask them to not send junk food and ask for gift cards to the grocery store or more money on your dinning hall account instead. Phrase it like 'since its winter I like the hot food in the dining hall to warm up' or 'since its winter I want to get more fruit for the vitamins to avoid a cold'.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

axionn said:


> Just ask them to not send junk food and ask for gift cards to the grocery store or more money on your dinning hall account instead. Phrase it like 'since its winter I like the hot food in the dining hall to warm up' or 'since its winter I want to get more fruit for the vitamins to avoid a cold'.


Yeah, that's the approach that I took with my parents. My relationship with them is such that I can do that. Unfortunately, some relatives that I talk to a lot less frequently decide to send me things and they are harder to deal with.


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

I've lost over 27 pounds since June. I spent a helluva lot more time on the bike. I now stretch for 20-30 minutes two to three times a day. I also do crunches, push-ups and a few exercises with 15, 20, 25, and 30 lb dumbbells for 20 minutes before bed every night.

But, the big change for me was changing how I eat. I don't drink sodas any more. I also stay away from all candy and deserts and most red meat. I pretty much went cold turkey on all that garbage.

I now eat a lot of fruits and veggies throughout the day. I start with a couple boiled eggs in the morning and cup of some kind of Granola (Nature's Path with pumpkin and flax seeds). That is like my candy. It assuages most cravings for sweets during the day. I also grab an apple or banana if I feel the need for a Kit Kat or peanut M&M's. I eat my lunch throughout the day, not just at one time. I also drink water all day. The only time I "cheat" is when I go to a movie and occasionally get a small popcorn and a small Coke. (I used to get a large of both.)

I really have to say that it is easy to maintain when it becomes a habit and when you realize how fantastic it feels to ride faster, climb faster and in higher gears and do longer rides and recover way faster. Not to mention it just feels good to be strong like I was 20 years ago.


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

I suspect that calorie counting works for some people. They need to obsess on the calories to make themselves feel good about what they are doing, especially in the beginning of a lifestyle change, when the physical results aren't yet evident. They feel they are making progress because their calorie count is "right". 

I personally, don't agree with that philosophy. I am an elementary school teacher, and I can't tell you how many of my peers I have seen over the years get obsessed with calories. (It's virtually a daily discussion in most elementary school teachers' lounges.) For many of them the calorie thing worked for the short term, but a vast majority of them gained back the weight (and or more) when they came at it from a "this is how many calories I can have" philosophy. The people I have seen lose weight (i.e. get fit) and maintain a healthy body weight and physique didn't care about the number of calories they ate, they decided to eat healthy and get exercise. These people truly experienced a lifestyle paradigm shift, and they have stayed fit and strong and have, subsequently, kept the weight off. 


One of the women I taught with had a sign at her desk that read: _Nothing tastes as good as thin feels_. I thought about that at Thanksgiving this year when I was going for a second piece of pie. I skipped the pie.


----------



## paganopj (Oct 6, 2008)

Lost 62lbs since June 1.

Lotsa low cardio cycling....not speed demon riding....some upper body weights....and I run now too. (Want to do some triathlons)

Anyway, diet... 

I've found a banana in the morning is pretty good for breakfast (fills you up and about 100 cal) I didn't quit the flavored creamer yet...so breakfast runs about 300 cals or so. Sometimes I have good cereal with skim milk instead.

A 100-150 cal snack at 9:30AM or so (something decent such as granola/Fiber One Bar or such) not super healthy per se but will help with cravings for sweets and still be somewhat healthy.

Lunch, get some whole wheat low cal bread and have chicken/turkey/low cal ham, whatever with mustard, not mayo. (only 200-300 cals with some granola too)

Another snack at abt 3pm (similar to AM snack)

A reasonable dinner. Some fish/lean beef/pork, etc with veggies and salad. 

Protein shakes with skim milk and blueberries are great after workout or at bed on a lower cal day (less than 1500) to get the cal count up and also for rebuilding while you sleep when your body does its major building/healing, etc.

The biggest thing is to count the cals and eat good fats and good carbs. 1600 to 1850 cals seems to work well w/o major withdrawals)

I went through a period when I quit this and I wanted to eat more again...gained 3 or 4 lbs and went back to the tight plan.

Oh, keeping a spreadsheet that calculates the daily cals helps you see what you eat, how much, when and where to make adjustments. A kitchen scale helps with portions too.

Good luck!


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

will power, bro. It can't turn into fat if you don't put it into your mouth. A little bit of anger and self-loathing goes a long way towards losing some weight


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

*calories in calories out*

in the widest sense of the word 'dieting' is nonsense, so many people think that a certain 'diet' will magically make their fat go away...it seems the simpler things are to understand the more people think "noooo that cant be right can it?"

SAME AMOUNT CALORIES IN CALORIES OUT = stable weight
MORE CALORIES IN LESS CALORIES OUT = weight gain
LESS CALORIES IN MORE CALORISE OUT = weight loss

simple! eat less or exercise more!!

the reason is that ANYTHING (carbs, protein, fat) that the body has an excess of it will transform into fat and store it...it doesnt give a sh*t if its low fat rye bread or cheese oil and steaks!! or even lettuce...trying to get this message across however is like this :mad2:...


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

h2o-x said:


> But, the big change for me was changing how I eat. I don't drink sodas any more. I also stay away from all candy and deserts and most *red meat*. I pretty much went cold turkey on all that garbage..


Im sorry red meat 'garbage'..WTF u looney! ut:


----------

